# #posts Per Day Amazes Me



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

It just amazes me, in a funny way, that people can actually post 76 or more times a day to this forum...









I just noticed that some have over 75 posts already today and its only noon --









nothing wrong with that at all -- I just wish i had that much time on my hands









either way -- good job -- just keep plugging away I guess --

I just can't figure out though were these guys are actually doing all this posting too ..









Must be allot of Happy Birthday wishes somewhere ..

LOL


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty - it is a rolling 24 hour clock so most of those posts may have been last night.

I now have one extra post!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

That's a Oregonian for ya







yap, yap, yap


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Ghosty - it is a rolling 24 hour clock so most of those posts may have been last night.
> 
> I now have one extra post!
> [snapback]122471[/snapback]​


And I got one also!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

3LEES said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosty - it is a rolling 24 hour clock so most of those posts may have been last night.
> ...


Actually i got two since I had to stoop so low that I started a discussion.. point padding the hard way -- LOL


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Amateurs!

Check out the last page of the Fall 2006 Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally thread.

THAT is how it is done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

The scary think is how many of these posts are done on "company time".....Yes it is a 24 hour rolling clock, but........... Sorry, I can not use my PDA to post here. The OIG actually monitors the usage.

If we could only channel this energy into job productivity......









This was posted from my personal computer and my tour ended at 13:00 this afternoon.

Now that I said that......Please don't flame.....

BTW... I am 1 post closer to the 1000 mark!!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> It just amazes me, in a funny way, that people can actually post 76 or more times a day to this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And unfortunately rarely the best use of bandwidth. But hey, we're big now


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Amateurs!
> 
> Check out the last page of the Fall 2006 Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally thread.
> 
> ...


And they're all one minute apart. Nice work Doug.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey, I don't even have 76 posts TOTAL yet!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> The scary think is how many of these posts are done on "company time".....Yes it is a 24 hour rolling clock, but........... Sorry, I can not use my PDA to post here. The OIG actually monitors the usage.
> 
> If we could only channel this energy into job productivity......
> 
> ...


Tim I have enough energy at work 
Just not enough work to keep me busy
I guess I need to get a lab top









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> That's a Oregonian for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey...that hurts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> The scary think is how many of these posts are done on "company time".....Yes it is a 24 hour rolling clock, but........... Sorry, I can not use my PDA to post here. The OIG actually monitors the usage.
> 
> If we could only channel this energy into job productivity......
> 
> ...


Not one of my posts are done at work....I just stay up until 1-2am every night...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They may be drivin' the post counts up...but if you take away the humor, the attempts at humor, posts with BEER in the response, or the ditto's, what he saids...whaddya got left?









These guys have a lot to say. Who am I to talk? I've been weaning back the past couple years on the forum. I think.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Amateurs!
> 
> Check out the last page of the Fall 2006 Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally thread.
> 
> ...


PDX

Pretty impressive....but cheack out the Niagara Rally thread - 88pages and still going.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Page count is what you have your control settings set to. For me the Niagra thread is 33 pages long. I have the controls set to 40 posts per page.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> PDX
> Pretty impressive....but cheack out the Niagara Rally thread - 88pages and still going.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]123500[/snapback]​


...and that's with Thor and me being - uh - pretty quiet. Thor, maybe we should show them how to do it right, eh?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> ...and that's with Thor and me being - uh - pretty quiet. Thor, maybe we should show them how to do it right, eh?


Bring it on, Wolfie!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > ...and that's with Thor and me being - uh - pretty quiet.Â Thor, maybe we should show them how to do it right, eh?Â
> ...


Oh Yeh!!!!!!!!!

LOL









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a Challenge to me









Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm so far behind I'll NEVER catch up!


----------

